# small wrench for Campy brake centering?



## MitchH (Jan 25, 2008)

I just built up a Soma Smoothie with '08 Chorus.
Works great.

I'd like to carry a wrench to center the brakes while on the road, if needed. At least until I'm real certain they're not going to budge (despite my tightening to all torque specs).

The back takes a 15mm, and front a 13 (narrow). 
Any recommendations?

I see that Park makes a 13/15 open ended cone wrench that might work. Their current brake tool has a 14mm open end and a double-notch end that is meant to engage the spring coils. This spring thing won't work because the front has only one spring coil exposed.

I tried a 30yr old Campy cone wrench that wouldn't fit because the head is too wide (as opposed to thickness). I used an old 13 mm offset Park brake tool to do the setup adjusting. The Park catalog's image (pg 29 of downloaded catalog) has a narrower head than my old Campy.

For now I'm carrying a 4" adjustable wrench plus the old Park Brake tool. Too bulky!

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Mitch, who likes to ride with a fuller rather than a skimpier toolkit.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

*use only a 2 mm llen wrench, noty a flat wrench*

...once you torque the main bolt and get the caliper as centered as possible, then you should use ONLY the small 2mm allen bolt on the side of the caliper to do centering adjustments.Put your other tools away and enjoy the beauty of campy!
EM3


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If your brakes are not staying centered, they aren't tight enough. I put tektro long reach brakes on my Smoothie ES and had to add a washer to each mounting stud to get them tight enough. Thats why they make those little washers. You should only have to mess with them once when you install them.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

Just a couple of thoughts

1. Have you used the serrated washers between the fork/stay bridge and the brakes? Even with right torque, brakes without this washers will move.

2. The little allen screw trick only works for the front break.

Regards


----------



## MitchH (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to both of your for your replies.

Both brakes needed a little tweak after the first ride, so I thought I should have the capability of adjusting it on the ride.

I probably have both brakes a little too close--got the cable secured too tight and now the barrel adjusters are screwed in all the way and the pads are only a couple mm away. I may end up redoing the cable tightening spot for more forgiveness. The cables didn't stretch at all!

With my carbon front fork, there was no room for the serrated washer at the back, just the one in front. Wouldn't want to put both washers together, would I?

The 2mm wrench adjustment which is only for the front is a good point---that's where I have most problem getting a wrench to fit the flats.

So basically, I should carry a small 15 (or 4" adjustable) wrench for the back and just use the 2mm allen for tweaking the front.

Sounds good people, thanks very much for your help.

Mitch, really enjoying the new group and all those tightly spaced gears.....


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Mitch, put your flat wrenches away…really, there is no need!*

The 2mm allen adjusting screw is included in BOTH front and rear calipers, not just to the front. I just looked on Campy tech pages and from what I can tell the 2mm fine adjustment screw exists on ALL Campy calipers down to the Veloce/Mirage group. This is the ONLY method you should use to do fine centering of the brake. Also, be sure the Campy star washer (serrated washer) is installed….this is a MUST!! All you need is ONE between the back of the caliper and fork (or back of caliper and brake bridge on rear). If your brake fixing bolt is not long enough to include the star washer and still catch a thread on the center bolt, then go down to your LBS and get a slightly longer bolt…most LBSs will trade these out no charge. Never install a caliper, campy or otherwise, without a star washer. As I indicated before, there is never a need to use a flat wrench to center your rear brakes on any modern campy equipment. You bought modern equipment, now enjoy the mechanical advantage of this high tech equipment…put your flat wrench away!

Good luck!

EM3


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

em3 said:


> The 2mm allen adjusting screw is included in BOTH front and rear calipers, not just to the front. I just looked on Campy tech pages and from what I can tell the 2mm fine adjustment screw exists on ALL Campy calipers down to the Veloce/Mirage group. This is the ONLY method you should use to do fine centering of the brake.


Hi em3

Nope. I've just seen my 2007 Record D-Skeleton brakes and only the front caliper has a centering embossed adjusting allen bolt. There is also a bigger allen bolt that protrudes from both calipers surface, but this is for adjusting the spring tension, not for centering. If you want to center the rear caliper you should use a 14mm spanner like Park Tool OBW-3.

Regards


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

*I stand corrected....thanks clm2206*

clm2206,

You are ABSOLUTELY correct. I took a closer look at the Campy tech pages and your are indeed correct...the fine centering bolt only exists on the front calipers. Its really a pity that Campy has taken us back a step.....just to save a few grams?? Ugh!

EM3


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi again em3,

This has been so unless since 2001. I own a 2001 Record groupset and the bolts and their functions are the same as 2007 brakes, so this is not a downgrade. The real downgrade in 2007 brakes is the steel hardware instead of titanium, as it was on 2006 and previous Record brakes.

Best regards!!


----------

